# Black Diamond Spot 2016 - Anybody try?



## rstock521 (Nov 4, 2015)

Anybody try the new BD Spot 2016 yet? Right now it looks like it's an REI exclusive. I know the previous BD Spot's had great reviews, but haven't seen much about this redesigned version. Looks pretty good from the spec sheet though: 200 lumens, 50 high/200 low hour runtime on 3 AAA batteries, dimmable to whatever brightness level you want and instant full power with the powertap, IPX8 waterproof, and red LED. 

Was searching for a new headlamp for night fishing and this looks to be about the best out there for $40. What do you guys think?

Here's a link: http://www.rei.com/product/890322/black-diamond-spot-headlamp-2016


----------



## Lightmycandle (Nov 6, 2015)

I have one. I use it for running (on my head) as well as just general use around the house. I really like it. It is small. total weight with enloop/strap is 3.14 oz. and smaller than 1AA cell popular lamps here. Excellent angle adjustment and stays put on the head without over pressure while jogging. It has battery level indicator _per mode_! So you are on main when switching on, you can tell what your level is for that mode... switch to flood, the level changes because the required load changes same with red. This is practical and nice.

Has "power tap" -- which I don't understand why these fancy lamps so highly rated here don't have or haven't adapted... which ever level you are in, just touch... "touch" the side and it turns full blast. Touch the side again, it goes back the previous. Awesome when just checking paths or whatever. No double click triple click half click what ever click all with the possibility of moving your lamp while clicking. Speaking of clicking, the on/off/mode button is really nice too with good feedback.

All modes are dim able to whatever you want... when you turn it red, it will always come on red till you turn it back to regular. One giant CON... it has no memory -- none I can tell anyhow. It will come on the main light. However, if you have it in red mode, then it will come on in red - which is nice. The intensity is always the same for either main / red. You have to re dim / brighten to your liking.

I really like the light. The lack of memory is making me wanting to return it. But the power tap is making me wanting to keep it... 

A positive example, past halloween, I flip it upside down and wore it around my neck while with kids stealing candy... I had it on low flood for walking in the dark. Being upside down, I can adjust the angle to how I want it to not blind people -- so far, any of the $60+ fancy lamps much discussed here that I covet can do this np. Shocker that kids are all on sugar high and excited... some trip and fall and spill their candies all over the grass... I touch the side of the lamp to put on high... they find their candies and move on. I tap to go back to low flood... just awesome. Now a negative example, same night, I was adjusting for flood for walking and I accidentally turned it off... I turned it back on, it went on main beam, I had to quickly turn back to flood and readjust my level... annoying. Given it was dark, that moment of spot beam was jarring.

It is $39 retail. REI is running 25% off for BD stuff now. With that discount, well worth it to try it for your self.

I have no issue with its build. Alu lights are nice as is a well made polymer. I however, don't like the latch for battery bay. They should have done a clamp shell for durability. Time will tell. However, because it is REI, warranty is covered. No shipping to china...etc

I ranted enough. Good light. I give it 4 out of 5 candles LOL


----------



## rstock521 (Nov 6, 2015)

Thank you for the thorough reply! So with the memory, if you were on the main light mode and dim down to a setting that you liked, then single clicked it off then single clicked it back on, it will return the 70% brightness, not the dim setting that you had just set? I just want to make sure I understand that. If true, seems like a bummer. It'd be nice to keep my low setting in memory and use Powertap for when I need a full brightness setting.

Thanks again!

Edit: Talked to REI product specialist and they confirmed that there is no memory on this headlamp. Whyyyyy?


----------



## Lightmycandle (Nov 6, 2015)

Exactly! Dorky omission! Flood is nice but it also does not turn back on to flood. Just main and red are remembered. Such a well designed light otherwise.


----------



## insanefred (Nov 6, 2015)

Lightmycandle said:


> I have one. I use it for running (on my head) as well as just general use around the house. I really like it. It is small. total weight with enloop/strap is 3.14 oz. and smaller than 1AA cell popular lamps here. Excellent angle adjustment and stays put on the head without over pressure while jogging. It has battery level indicator _per mode_! So you are on main when switching on, you can tell what your level is for that mode... switch to flood, the level changes because the required load changes same with red. This is practical and nice.
> 
> *Has "power tap" -- which I don't understand why these fancy lamps so highly rated here don't have or haven't adapted...* which ever level you are in, just touch... "touch" the side and it turns full blast. Touch the side again, it goes back the previous. Awesome when just checking paths or whatever. No double click triple click half click what ever click all with the possibility of moving your lamp while clicking. Speaking of clicking, the on/off/mode button is really nice too with good feedback.
> 
> ...



Last time I went to an REI garage sale, there was an overwhelming amount of BD headlamps that used the powertap feature that had a tag that read "switch doesn't work". My guess, it has a high failure rate. IMO, BD makes some of the worst headlamps out there that are over the $20 range. BD is generally a great brand for most outdoor gear and clothing, I just think their lights are complete junk.


----------



## Stevie (Nov 7, 2015)

They look like nice lights, but 3x AAA again....why o why?


----------



## Lightmycandle (Nov 7, 2015)

Power tap is a missed use marketing term. I wrote "touch" for a reason. Tap is too quick you need to touch it. I haven't had a failed activation or deactivation even when I am bouncing all over the place. I originally used tap and it was intermittent and I was about to return it... Then I slowed to a touch and all is well. I agree that time will tell but again the vender is reputable and I don't have to ship to China. 

Fancy lights here are good and I want one too (or else I wouldn't be lurking in a light forum) but I see no shortage of discussion on weird ui issues for all the top brands. Regardless, I like them all if they do what they advertise to do and serves my purpose. 

My plastic Princeton tec is 20 + years old and still on the first bulb!

As for battery choices... As long as it has the brightness, run time and weight I want, I am not all that concerned. 

Btw there's is a same light without power tap for 29$ if you are wary about pt feature too. 

Good discussion!


----------



## wildernessroadie (Apr 2, 2016)

I have the last gen spot, and really like the power tap, but I agree, the lack of memory can be frustrating. However I'm pretty sure its to prevent vampire drain. It could be that they just couldn't come up with a system that held the memory with it. To be honest, as careful as I am with lights and batteries, I'll take a little UI trouble over battery drain. For its intended use, I find it works very well, probably still upgrade to the new one to get the better waterproofing, but not in a hurry.

As an aside, I work with kids in the great outdoors, and I teach them to wear their headlamps around their necks. All they really need to see is their feet, and it prevents me from getting blinded every time they turn to ask me a question or something.


----------



## jm138 (Apr 18, 2016)

Anyone have the real world run time? I got mine yesterday and turned it on high mode with power tap mode (both lights on) and timed it at 5 1/2 hours before I turned it off. It was still working but seemed a little dim. That was with the batteries that came with it. Today I put some enloop pro's in it and turned it on high mode with just the main LED so we will see how that goes. I am hoping it will last for a 10 hour night hike next weekend without changing batteries but I will probably be changing brightness and turning it on and off several times. I'll also have an 18650 light and a pen light.


----------



## jm138 (Apr 18, 2016)

just checked it at 2.5 hours at it was almost out. seems that the mode switches when the batteries are low too. yesterday it went from both lights on to just 1 when it was dimming. today I started it with just the main light on and checked it after 2.5 hours and it was almost dead and it switched itself to power tap mode. not impressed so far.


----------



## billcoe (Apr 18, 2016)

insanefred said:


> Last time I went to an REI garage sale, there was an overwhelming amount of BD headlamps that used the powertap feature that had a tag that read "switch doesn't work". My guess, it has a high failure rate. IMO, BD makes some of the worst headlamps out there that are over the $20 range. BD is generally a great brand for most outdoor gear and clothing, I just think their lights are complete junk.



If I had all the money on Black Diamond headlamp crap that went bad, Id be able to afford a couple real nice headlamps That said, I still have 6 of the old style Ions still working - rarely used just stuffed into chalkbags, a few Spots of the earlier gen with less Lumens, a BD Storm and 2 Icons. The old Ions will be getting new Nitecore Tubes (on the way from Nitecore right now) to supplement them as I don't trust the BD's to be 100 % functional when it's mission critical and they finally get pressed into service.


----------



## jm138 (Apr 19, 2016)

billcoe said:


> If I had all the money on Black Diamond headlamp crap that went bad, Id be able to afford a couple real nice headlamps That said, I still have 6 of the old style Ions still working - rarely used just stuffed into chalkbags, a few Spots of the earlier gen with less Lumens, a BD Storm and 2 Icons. The old Ions will be getting new Nitecore Tubes (on the way from Nitecore right now) to supplement them as I don't trust the BD's to be 100 % functional when it's mission critical and they finally get pressed into service.




yeah pretty lame. ive never bought a headlamp before but I thought it would come in handy on this trip. I don't care about brightness I wanted about 10 hours battery life, not sure if something like that exists. the search continues.


----------



## jm138 (Apr 21, 2016)

For those interested...Ive beenTesting this light more and I am seeing better results. its been on medium to low for 13.5 hrs. I left it on low over night. This is a much more realistic test for me and it is performing fine for what I need


----------

